# Chain Light



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Messing around with 7/16" and chains, Rayshot monster rock pouch. Never thought to video it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bit by bit a am liking the dankungs........... i see a burnt match? congrats! is that blood blister on your thumb from slinging?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Vid attempthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGORgIwF2Rw#2


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> bit by bit a am liking the dankungs........... i see a burnt match? congrats! is that blood blister on your thumb from slinging?


That's from getting my thumb slammed in a door


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Vid attempt


you split the match, thats a huge step.................................................. i thought only kids get their hands caught in doors?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Kid's a relative term, I guess. And it was a hatch on a boat.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Vid attempt


you split the match, thats a huge step.................................................. i thought only kids get their hands caught in doors?[/quote]
And that split almost caught my catch box on fire


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Vid attempt


you split the match, thats a huge step.................................................. i thought only kids get their hands caught in doors?[/quote]
And that split almost caught my catch box on fire
[/quote]so it did light? cool, i saw most of your shots were in the ball park, i'm gonna have to get serious and try this, must feel good to get that first one!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Not those, the one in the pic. The "Trust pic"


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Disregard this whole post til I get it on video.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> bit by bit a am liking the dankungs........... i see a burnt match? congrats! is that blood blister on your thumb from slinging?


That's from getting my thumb slammed in a door
[/quote]

My parents trained me to not slam doors.







Now I know why.

Good shooting too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are trying to shame me into giving this a try, aren't you!!! Congratuations ... great shooting!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Great shooting,Steven!*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellant shooting. I saw Beanflips video with the mirror never thought of a smaller one.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The mirror works well, but I'd like to set up a camera behind the target toward the shooter. I need a different box setup


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> Excellant shooting. I saw Beanflips video with the mirror never thought of a smaller one.


yeah, i think you in the mirror works really well, i like this better than other methods, dont know why i can watch the action better this way


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Liked the mirror too. Good idea.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

at what distance are you guys trying this match light...? I know Bill Hayes can do it at 40 or so feet.. but he's Bill Hayes..hahahaha
Kip


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This was at ten meters


----------

